

The Absolute Minimum Every Developer Must Know About Unicode (2003) - Mouq
http://joelonsoftware.com/articles/Unicode.html

======
peapicker
Joel is pretty good, but UTF-8 wasn't designed by California hippies. It was
designed in New Jersey by a Louisianan (Ken Thompson) and a Canadian (Rob
Pike).

~~~
IvyMike
I think what he's saying is we had unicode in the form of UCS-2 but Silicon
Valley programmers refused to use it because it was wasteful.

When Thompson and Pike finally invented UTF-8 was when things started getting
moving.

